# Horses @ss Award



## BassAddict (Feb 9, 2008)

Today I figured id let Shinerman catch 'decent' bass while I took the opportunity to secure my place at the head of the horses @ss contest......... Man that trophy is gonna look good in my trophy case.................. Oh yea Esquired all these monsters were caught off of the purple 4" senko, you owe me 3 more prizes


----------



## slim357 (Feb 9, 2008)

Damn i wonder how small those guys were before you sent them to esquired to enlarge them via photoshop.


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 9, 2008)

slim357 said:


> Damn i wonder how small those guys were before you sent them to esquired to enlarge them via photoshop.




Hehehehe I got a picture up at jdbaits.com before Esquired could 'shrink' em................................................


----------



## Jim (Feb 9, 2008)

Good job addict!


----------



## slim357 (Feb 9, 2008)

damn didnt even know you had a website, nice fish pic on there.


----------



## SMDave (Feb 9, 2008)

slim357 said:


> damn didnt even know you had a website, nice fish pic on there.


 Me neither. Just checked it out, and it looks sweet!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 9, 2008)

Never tried a purple worm before...that might be the next big thing! Nice bass.


----------



## SMDave (Feb 9, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> Never tried a purple worm before...that might be the next big thing! Nice bass.


Junebug is really really dark purple. Also, never tried grape? That's pretty popular as a color choice.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 9, 2008)

I take after my dad. He/I'm too old fashioned to use anything but Green Pumpkin or Black at night. I guess I need to expand my color arsenal.


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 9, 2008)

slim357 said:


> damn didnt even know you had a website, nice fish pic on there.



We kept it quiet till I had something up, there needs to be much more added but between Me and my web guru buddy we dont get much time to work on it except for once a week.



FishinsMyLife317 said:


> Never tried a purple worm before...that might be the next big thing! Nice bass.



I almost passed on it too if it wasent for guys telling me on cloudy days purple is deadly in florida!! I wounder how youll do with it up north and out west... And stuck with that grren pumpkin, IMO it works in almost all situations.


----------



## redbug (Feb 9, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> I take after my dad. He/I'm too old fashioned to use anything but Green Pumpkin or Black at night. I guess I need to expand my color arsenal.



OLD FASHIONED!!!! one of the first and best plastic worms was the Mann's jelly worm that came in a grape color!!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 9, 2008)

Bass - looking good


----------



## slim357 (Feb 9, 2008)

never fished a purple worm wow, Ive gone thru so many colors, but the river i fish (the potomac) I almost exclusively throw power worms in blue fleck, which is a plum colors worm.


----------



## Jim (Feb 9, 2008)

redbug said:


> FishinsMyLife317 said:
> 
> 
> > I take after my dad. He/I'm too old fashioned to use anything but Green Pumpkin or Black at night. I guess I need to expand my color arsenal.
> ...




Heck yeah! The worm that all have tried to duplicate.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice catch!


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 12, 2008)

esquired said:


> Bass - looking good



I can only aspire to grow a mighty beard like that..... For future reference Esquired do not anger the beard, you wont like it when its angry........................


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 12, 2008)

I fear no beard!


----------



## mtnbasser (Feb 15, 2008)

mann's 4" inch grape flat tail worm rocked back in the day. bout 1982 i quess. we would fish them on a weedless hook with no worm weight. slide them in and out of the cattails. Dad and I loaded the stringer in those days.


----------

